# Land for sale



## Killer (Oct 26, 2004)

Does anyone know how much land is running for in Monroe County per acre?


----------



## struttinsouthern (Oct 26, 2004)

i couldnt tell you we own 1000 of i-75 and its prolly work 1 mill. but its rite on i-75 then my uncle has 400 of lassiter rd i hunt on he payed a good bit 7 yrs ago but i couldnt tell ya    good land to hunt too im so lucky


----------



## SGaither (Oct 27, 2004)

*I have an idea*

I hunt in Monroe County off Watson Road, not far from StruttinSouthern and I believe people around my club are selling their land for about $12,500 an acre.  I don't know if it is like that throughout the whole county but we are only about 10 miles south of Jackson.  Good luck.


----------

